# Tree talking kennels/coonhound training



## cherokeepride741 (May 14, 2009)

We are looking to take on a couple of dogs to run and train with our coon dogs monthly rates avaliable call randy ellis @770-294-8675 or matt holbrooks 706-343-1914 or moh741@bellsouth.net we are located in middle georgia you can deliver dogs or pick-up is avaliable for a fee all dogs must be up to date on shots with records.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 14, 2009)

How much?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 15, 2009)

cherokeepride741 said:


> We are looking to take on a couple of dogs to run and train with our coon dogs monthly rates avaliable call randy ellis @770-294-8675 or matt holbrooks 706-343-1914 or moh741@bellsouth.net we are located in middle georgia you can deliver dogs or pick-up is avaliable for a fee all dogs must be up to date on shots with records.



Sounds good for the pencile pushers that work in the big citys but round here we train our own pups.... Ain't nuthin like knowin your own dog is doin it your way


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 15, 2009)

*Wrong sub forum*

I believe this thread should have been posted in the S&S subforum. Not trying to be a moderator but if ya'll don't move it, I think one of the Mods might.


----------



## Blue Iron (May 15, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> I believe this thread should have been posted in the S&S subforum. Not trying to be a moderator but if ya'll don't move it, I think one of the Mods might.


 
I 'spec it'll work fine right here.


----------



## tatercreek (May 15, 2009)

I thought clay askew in alabama was tree talkin kennels, and he starts and finishes dogs for people, he has a coon pen, is this a spur off of his kennels or you just have the same kennel name?


----------



## kennyjoe (May 21, 2009)

For all the Coonhounds fans outhere, here is a great 10facts article about this facsinating dog:
http://www.10facts.com/article/Home/Pets/Dogs/Coonhound.html


----------

